# Blackie!!!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Recently acquired this fish from dogger99

I called it Blackie the Diamond Black Piranha

Its a monster lurking within the deep with glowing red eye


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I almost got this black piranha 2 months ago

but it was dead when I arrived at the seller's home

and I get to keep his corpse  

6" a little bit smaller than Blackie, which I measured 6.5"

They can grow up to 16" a TRUE Big Fishy.. or a MONSTER!!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is a photo of an adult 

13" - I saw it at kijiji site, and the seller was selling it for $250

Sadly I didn't have a tank large enough at the time to house it


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hah it looks like its going to be a monster . too bad the one died thats pretty random when your going to buy a fish. lol.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> hah it looks like its going to be a monster . too bad the one died thats pretty random when your going to buy a fish. lol.


Its not random, I love big fish, and I don't have the space and time to take care all of my dream fish

I once brought a baby Arapaima Giga for $150, (didn't know they required a permit to keep), kept it for awhile (they grow FAST) and traded it back to the store after it grew longer than the width of the tank

Arapaima Giga is the largest fresh water fish in the world, adult can reach the length of 12ft to 15ft

I have kept Silver, Green, Jardini Arowana, Datnoid, Peacock Bass, Alligator gar, and bargarius yarellis, but I gave them all up when they outgrew an average size 75G and 120G aquarium. These fish can easily hit 2ft+ in length



If I only have a bigger house and a bigger tank


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol i didnt mean its random that you like big fish liking big fish is awsome hah, i ment when you went to buy the black piranha and it was dead when you got to the sellers house. thats what i ment by random. 

and i know i wish i had a 1000+ gallon tank to hold all my favorite fish too .


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW! I really luv that piranha, you know that black piranhas have to stay alone, cause this species is very aggresive


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shark said:


> WOW! I really luv that piranha, you know that black piranhas have to stay alone, cause this species is very aggresive


I know

but I am going to do the impossible in the distant future (they grow slow, 1-2" per year, so I still have 10 years to go before they reach sexual maturity)

.... to be the second person in the world to own a breeding pair of adult S.Rhom (scientific name)


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

oo well good luck with that i hope it works out, when it does post some pics of the rhom and the fry


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Recently acquired this fish from dogger99
> 
> I called it Blackie the Diamond Black Piranha
> 
> Its a monster lurking within the deep with glowing red eye


Hey bigfishy do you still have the Blackie?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Hey bigfishy do you still have the Blackie?


No, but I have a 4"ish Serra, Compressus


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> No, but I have a 4"ish Serra, Compressus


That is too bad since that rhom is very nice.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice piranhas :]


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Arapaima Giga is the largest fresh water fish in the world, adult can reach the length of 12ft to 15ft


its only the largest in South America, European sturgeon grow to 20'+ 
and freshwater stingrays in asia can reach monstrous sizes they dont even know how big these things can get.

very nice piranha though wish i had the space for one.


----------

